# Fastenzeit



## Error2000 (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffies.

Da ja heute der Aschermittwoch ist und bei den Christen die 40-tägige Fastenzeit bis Ostern beginnt, in der man ja kein Fleisch essen soll (besonders am Aschermittwoch und am Karfreitag), hab ich mich folgendes gefragt:

Haltet ihr euch daran? Oder esst ihr normal weiter? 
und
Haben solche "Bräuche" Zukunft? Werdet ihr euren Kindern diese "Bräuche" überhaupt näher bringen?

Lg Error2000

PS: Pls keine geflame und keine Beschimpfungen irgendeiner Form.


----------



## Lisutari (25. Februar 2009)

Ich mache nicht mit - ich mag das Christentum nicht


----------



## Razyl (25. Februar 2009)

Ich mache nicht mit - bin kein Christ und mag das Christentum nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und 40 Tage ohne Fleisch *schauder* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (25. Februar 2009)

Ich bin Katholisch getauft. Aber mir istd as ganze zu doof und ich glaube definitiv nicht an so ein zeugs. Ich hab also Ich bin kein Christ angekreutzt obwohl das in rein nüchternem Blick nicht so ist.


----------



## chopi (25. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich bin Katholisch getauft. Aber mir istd as ganze zu doof und ich glaube definitiv nicht an so ein zeugs. Ich hab also Ich bin kein Christ angekreutzt obwohl das in rein nüchternem Blick nicht so ist.


Same.
40 Tage jeden Tag Fleisch essen,das wird ein Spaß *g*


----------



## Night falls (25. Februar 2009)

Ich bin fundamentalistischer Christ und werde meine (zukünftigen) Kinder falls nötig mit der Rute dazu bringen diesem großartigen und sinnvollen Brauch Folge zu leisten!


----------



## Error2000 (25. Februar 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ich bin fundamentalistischer Christ und werde meine (zukünftigen) Kinder falls nötig mit der Rute dazu bringen diesem großartigen und sinnvollen Brauch Folge zu leisten!


I LOL'ED!

Hast aber /ironie off vergessen ^^


----------



## neo1986 (25. Februar 2009)

Ich bin christ aber glaube nichtmal an gott und werde auch wenn ich 18bin aus der Kirche austreten.


----------



## Syane (25. Februar 2009)

Edit ...da ich das Thema grad als verarsche sehe oO Nach dem einen Satz..


----------



## Zonalar (25. Februar 2009)

Entweder ist man Christ oder nicht... 
Zu sagen "Ich bin Christ aber glaub nicht an Gott" Ist so als würde man sagen "Ich bin Vegetarier und mein Lieblingsessen ist Hamburger"

..Was man heutzutage alles unter Christ versteht.. Das Wort wurde ausgequetsch und sogar der ehemalige präsident Bush sagte er wäre Christ... hallo? Liebe deine Feinde und so? Oo

Ich bin Fundamentaler Christ und gehe auch schön in die Kirche, und das mit dem kritischen Alter von 16 wo Religion sowas von OUT is...

Aber auch bei mir ist es der Fall, dass ich nicht Faste. Hab das auch noch nie gemacht.

Vor 1 oder 2 jahren hat das mal unsere Kirche als eine Art "Event" gemacht. Jeder konnte mitmachen, der wollte
Du hättest sie sehen sollen wie fröhlich und glücklich sie aussahen, die das durchzogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nein wirklich, die hättet ihr erleben müssen)

Nunja, solche Bräuche wird bei uns nicht so streng gehandhabt. Bei uns werden auch Raucher und Alkoholiker nicht verstossen. Im Gegenteil.
Der frühere Pfarrer, der bei den Teenager im Alter von 13-15 predigte war Automechaniker. In meiner Gruppe, die ich jeden Dienstag-abend treffe is einer dabei, der regelmässig Grass raucht und so... kenn mich da halt nicht so aus ^^Er läuft auch gern mit Messer herum, is aber im Grunde ganz harmlos^^
jaja, ich weiss ich schwärme wieder von unserer Kirche... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Vergesst nicht. Auch ein Christ ist ein Mensch und ich bin nicht Christ weil man es mir gesagt hat. Ich habe mein Leben Gott gegeben. Voll und ganz.


----------



## Deanne (25. Februar 2009)

Ich bin Veganer (keine tierischen Produkte), rauche und trinke nicht. Insofern würde ich mich in der Fastenzeit nicht anders verhalten, als auch an jedem anderen Tag. Zudem bin ich kein sonderlich gläubiger Mensch. Ich bin mir zwar sicher, dass es zwischen Himmel und Erde irgendeine Macht gibt, die ein gewisses Gleichgewicht aufrecht erhält, aber an einen Gott im christlichen Sinne glaube ich nicht. Und selbst wenn es einen gäbe, ich glaube nicht, dass es ihm wichtig wäre, ob man fastet oder regelmäßig in die Kirche geht. Zwar bin ich auf dem Papier katholisch, aber einer Kirche zugehörig fühle ich mich nicht. Insofern ist mir die Fastenzeit relativ egal.


----------



## dalai (25. Februar 2009)

"Ich bin kein Christ" ftw!

Wieso sollte man kein Fleisch Essen wenn man Lust auf Fleisch hat? Kommt man dann in die Hölle? 

Man braucht ja auch Verhütungsmittel, auch wenn man Kirchenmitglieder dagegen sind. Man leugnet den Holocaust auch nicht, nur weil einige (vorallem der Piusbruderschaft) ihn leugnen. (Kleine bemerkung: Ich sage hiermit nicht das alle Katholiken den Holocaust leugnen, ich habe nichts gegen leute die gläubig sind)

Ich denke nicht, dass solche Bräuche Zukunft haben, fast kein Christ sieht den Sinn eines solchen Brauchs.


----------



## Xondor (25. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich bin christ aber glaube nichtmal an gott und werde auch wenn ich 18bin aus der Kirche austreten.




Wieso mit 18? Hab das schon früher gemacht. Oder erlauben es deine Eltern nicht?^^


----------



## Zonalar (25. Februar 2009)

Besuch mal ein Icf. "International Christian Fellowship"(oder so) Da wird dir die Kirche nicht so öde vorkommen^^


----------



## Noxiel (25. Februar 2009)

Ich bin Christ (röm.-kath.), glaube an Gott und halte mich nicht an den Brauch. 

Davon abgesehen, wie kann der Glaube an keinen Gott cooler sein, als der Glaube an ihn? Als ob es da eine Wertigkeit gäbe....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Februar 2009)

Also ich hab heut schon auf fleisch verzichtet,(is von meinen eltern, die zwar auch nid gläubig tortzdem aber solche sachen machen) aber hat mich nicht gestört weil ich hin und wieder aus versehen kein fleisch ess, aber trotzdem würd ich ohne fleisch keine 3 tage aushalten ^^

werd aber ned aus der kirche aussteigen, wär doch scheiße für die frau fürs leben wenn kirchlich heiraten ned ginge, ich denk da en wenig vorraus. außerdem find ich das glaube heutzutage eigentlich nicht mehr wichtig ist, damals meinte man ja noch wenn man krank ist will gott einen bestrafen ^^ heute braucht man keinen glauben mehr, nimmer nötig. aber irgendwann passiert vll ein riesen unglück und dann werden die leute wieder gläubig. is eben so ne sache

lg


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Februar 2009)

KEIN FLEISCH? ICH GLAUBS HACKT!
Sorry, brauch das Eiweiß, ohne geht garnicht ;p

Sonst kann ich durchaus auf Fleisch verzichten, aber ich werds bestimmt nicht freiwillig tun.
Wobei komplettes fasten durchaus ziemlich Power geben kann, jedenfalls eine bestimmte Zeit lang - der Magen nutzt nämlich extrem viel von der einem gegebenem Energie - wenn er nicht arbeitet hat man die Kraft für sich und solang die Reserven eines gesunden Menschen noch erhalten sind kann man damit durchaus sehr hohe sportliche und geistliche Leistungen erbringen.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Februar 2009)

pff ich kann auch mal wann anders verzichten zudem bin ich defenitiv nid gläubig


----------



## Zonalar (25. Februar 2009)

Oh, ich könnte theoretisch auch auf Fleisch verzichten^^Wenn se jezz aber mein Icetea wegnehmen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich halts aus mit Pizza, Spagetti und so^^Die Pizza muss ja nicht zwingend Salami oder Schinken drauf habn...aber mit is schon lieber^^

Edit: Hatte jezz gerade Abendessen mit Familie. jap, es gab Fleisch^^und der Rest Gemüse...aber egal^^Also ich hab meinen Vater gefragt, warum es den überhaupt so Brauch ist, ab Aschermittwoch 40 tage lang zu fasten. Er hatte mir gesagt: "das liegt daran, weil sie am Fasnacht (karneval) die sau rausgelassen haben."
Er ist sich aber nicht sicher. Stimmt das so? Oder gibt es den brauch aus nem anderen Grund?


----------



## Kangrim (25. Februar 2009)

Kann man echt nicht Kirchlich heiraten wenn man aus der Kirche ausgetreten ist? oO


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Februar 2009)

ich denk ma ned das man dann kirchlich heiraten kann, ich mein du heiratest als christ au nit in einer moschee ^^ naja jetzt muss ich noch keine kirchensteuer zahlen also find ichs noch ned so schlimm

lg


----------



## Scub4 (25. Februar 2009)

Ich halte absolut nix vom Christentum, und sehe deshalb auch net ein warum ich 40 Tage auf etwas verzichten sollte was mir Spaß macht bzw. mir gefällt (ob es jetzt Fleisch oder Süßigkeiten oder sonstwas sind), nur weil sich irgendwann mal irgendein *Mensch* ausgedacht hat das Gott das irgendwie toll finden soll.


----------



## Mefisthor (25. Februar 2009)

Scub4 schrieb:


> Ich halte absolut nix vom Christentum, und sehe deshalb auch net ein warum ich 40 Tage auf etwas verzichten sollte was mir Spaß macht bzw. mir gefällt (ob es jetzt Fleisch oder Süßigkeiten oder sonstwas sind), nur weil sich irgendwann mal irgendein *Mensch* ausgedacht hat das Gott das irgendwie toll finden soll.


stell dir eine zeit vor in der menschen einfach an irgendeiner krankheit sterben und keiner weiß warum ? dann muss sich ja jemand irgend ne ausrede einfallen lassen ^^

lg


----------



## Zonalar (25. Februar 2009)

Aus WIkipedia rauseditiert. 



> Die fünf Fastensonntage sind die Sonntage in der großen christlichen Fastenzeit. Diese heißt offiziell „Österliche Bußzeit“ (katholisch) bzw. „Passionszeit“ (evangelisch) und umfasst 40 Werktage zwischen Aschermittwoch und Ostern. Sie ist eine Vorbereitungs- und Bußzeit, in der der Leiden Christi gedacht wird, und dient der Vorbereitung auf die österliche Freudenzeit. In der Fasten- bzw. Passionszeit liegen sechs Sonntage, die fastenfrei sind: die fünf Fastensonntage und der Palmsonntag.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Februar 2009)

Ich krieg es nichtmal hin auch nur ein Tag ohne Fleisch auszukommen wie sollte ich das 40 Tage aushalten? Fleisch ist Leben!


----------



## Tyalra (25. Februar 2009)

naja.. ich bin garnix.. wurde noch nichtmal getauft.. glaube auch nicht an das es einen gott gibt..
wenn ich mal so überlege habe ich noch nichtmal eine kirche betreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab auch gar kein plan von der ganzen geschichte und bliblablub..
ich weiß nur das es mal nen jesus gegeben haben soll und gekreuzigt wurde.. mehr weiß ich
von dem quatsch auch nicht ^^


----------



## Lisutari (25. Februar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, wie kann der Glaube an keinen Gott cooler sein, als der Glaube an ihn?


Ich glaube an einen Gott, aber nicht an den der Christen. Ein allmächtiger Gott, der nichts macht? Ein Gott, der alle Menschen liebt, und dessen anhänger die Inquisition is leben riefen? Dem wir die Kreuzzüge verdanken?
Sicher, jetzt werden viele Gläubige sagen "Das ist doch alles vergangenheit". Aber das macht das alels nicht ungeschehen.


----------



## Aromat05 (25. Februar 2009)

Ich glaub an keinen Gott, ich sags mal so ich finde das glaub würdiger das wir von den affen abstammen, als das Gott ne frau und man gemacht hat und so die Menschheit Genstanden sind.


also im klar text ich Faste nicht!


----------



## Vanth1 (25. Februar 2009)

Kein christ aber jüdisch,aber 40 tage kein felisch würd ich nicht schaffen,bei uns gibts nur 2 tage nichts futtern und trinken und zwischendurch mal 1 oder 2 tage irgendwo im jahr aber das halten nur die orthodoxen ein^^


----------



## GreenIsaac (25. Februar 2009)

Muss ja nicht Fleisch sein, womit man fasten muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich zum Beispiel lese einfach 40 Tage lang kein Buch... Okey ich lese so gut wie nie Bücher aber hey... jeder bringt seine Opfer ._.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabadash (25. Februar 2009)

Hm also ist ein cooles Thema um es anzusprechen...
Ich bin Christ und das leidenschaftlich, ich sage euch nur eins es gehen Dinge ab die in den News (Zeitungen und im Fernsehn) nicht gezeigt werden. Kranke die geheilt werden, Blinde die sehen, Taube die hören, Lahme die gehen. Hallelujah es gibt einen Lebendigen Gott. Doch leider ist es so dass sehr viele nicht daran glauben auch wenn sie es sehen.... 
Tja ich habs gesehn und es ist krass
Das leben hat einen sinn.
leider hab ich es voll verpasst mit den fasttagen weil ich nicht so auf feiertage achte... aber fasten... fleisch ist zu einfach für mich es muss schon was sein dass eine herausforderung für mich ist. Kein Manga und Anime schauen dass wird schwer.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Februar 2009)

Rabadash schrieb:


> Kranke die geheilt werden, Blinde die sehen, Taube die hören, Lahme die gehen.



Sowas nennt man Wissenschaft bzw. auf gut deutsch "von einem Arzt behandeln lassen". Passiert so oft, dass es nicht wichtig ist, in News gezeigt zu werden.

Aber mach Dir ruhig weiter Illusionen ...


----------



## Rabadash (25. Februar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Sowas nennt man Wissenschaft bzw. auf gut deutsch "von einem Arzt behandeln lassen". Passiert so oft, dass es nicht wichtig ist, in News gezeigt zu werden.
> 
> Aber mach Dir ruhig weiter Illusionen ...




lol ich spreche nicht davon wenn sie zum Arzt gehen...Du kannst ja denken was du willst, nur wunder gibt es. und ich sage zum glück wär ja sonst zuuu langweilig auf der welt. Aber ich weiss schon was der Arzt alles kann und das sit wunderbar wenn der Arzt helfen kann.

Hey aber wie gesagt Leute sehen es und glauben nicht daran, doch das ist nicht das Problem....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Februar 2009)

Rabadash schrieb:


> lol ich spreche nicht davon wenn sie zum Arzt gehen...Du kannst ja denken was du willst, nur wunder gibt es. und ich sage zum glück wär ja sonst zuuu langweilig auf der welt. Aber ich weiss schon was der Arzt alles kann und das sit wunderbar wenn der Arzt helfen kann.
> 
> Hey aber wie gesagt Leute sehen es und glauben nicht daran, doch das ist nicht das Problem....



Was ist dann das Problem?


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Februar 2009)

40 tage mit fleisch wären viel schlimmer als 40 ohne =)

ich verzichte in der fastenzeit auf nix. auch wenns vllt mal ne interessante erfahrung wäre....


----------



## Thront (25. Februar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, wie kann der Glaube an keinen Gott cooler sein, als der Glaube an ihn? Als ob es da eine Wertigkeit gäbe....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




gott is doch ne kuhle erfindung, ich glaube über den gibts sogar n buch.


----------



## Night falls (25. Februar 2009)

> Hm also ist ein cooles Thema um es anzusprechen...
> Ich bin Christ und das leidenschaftlich, ich sage euch nur eins es gehen Dinge ab die in den News (Zeitungen und im Fernsehn) nicht gezeigt werden. Kranke die geheilt werden, Blinde die sehen, Taube die hören, Lahme die gehen. Hallelujah es gibt einen Lebendigen Gott. Doch leider ist es so dass sehr viele nicht daran glauben auch wenn sie es sehen....
> Tja ich habs gesehn und es ist krass
> Das leben hat einen sinn.
> leider hab ich es voll verpasst mit den fasttagen weil ich nicht so auf feiertage achte... aber fasten... fleisch ist zu einfach für mich es muss schon was sein dass eine herausforderung für mich ist. Kein Manga und Anime schauen dass wird schwer.



Relativ lachhaft für so nen Humbug extra hier anzufangen zu posten... Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass das Forum von fundamentalistisch christlichen Trollen (oder bloß smurfs?) unterwandert wird. *zu benji9 schielt*


----------



## Rabadash (25. Februar 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Was ist dann das Problem?



nun ja das schöne Problem... glaube alleine ist wirklich nicht das Problem in dieser Zeit es ist ein Problem aber da gibt es noch ein grösseres.
Nun ja so hart wies klingt es ist unsere Gesellschaft. Es ist das viele nicht wissen wer Gott ist, oder wer Jesus ist. Sie haben keine Ahnung und denken dass es auch unnötig sei... Es wird nicht darüber gesprochen. Ihr wisst nicht einmal das es Kirchen gibt die 10 Tausend Leute in ihrem Saal haben pro wochenende. Ihr wisst nicht für was die Taufe steht.... Man pisst über den Christentum doch behauptet man sei Christ obwohl man nicht an Gott glaubt.... da geht was nicht auf, ein Christentum ohne Gott ist kein Christentum.

Ich schlage mal vor bevor man über Christen urteilt nur weil man denkt dass sie langweilig sind oder es in der Kirche immer langweilig war, sollte man sich die frage stellen gibt es Gott, warum glauben so viele Menschen an Gott? Und das allerwichtigste schaut euch um. Ihr wisst es vielleicht nicht aber es gibt Kirchen die abgehen, halt für jeden sein geschmack


----------



## Skatero (25. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube nicht an Gott und faste auch nicht.
Ich wurde nie getauft, also konnte ich entscheiden, ob ich in den Religionsunterricht (KUW oder so) gehen will.
Ca. 2 Jahre war ich drin, danach bin ich ausgestiegen. Also muss ich nie aus der Kirche austreten, weil ich gar nicht drin bin.

MfG
Skatero


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Februar 2009)

Rabadash schrieb:


> nun ja das schöne Problem... glaube alleine ist wirklich nicht das Problem in dieser Zeit es ist ein Problem aber da gibt es noch ein grösseres.
> Nun ja so hart wies klingt es ist unsere Gesellschaft. Es ist das viele nicht wissen wer Gott ist, oder wer Jesus ist. Sie haben keine Ahnung und denken dass es auch unnötig sei... Es wird nicht darüber gesprochen. Ihr wisst nicht einmal das es Kirchen gibt die 10 Tausend Leute in ihrem Saal haben pro wochenende. Ihr wisst nicht für was die Taufe steht.... Man pisst über den Christentum doch behauptet man sei Christ obwohl man nicht an Gott glaubt.... da geht was nicht auf, ein Christentum ohne Gott ist kein Christentum.
> 
> Ich schlage mal vor bevor man über Christen urteilt nur weil man denkt dass sie langweilig sind oder es in der Kirche immer langweilig war, sollte man sich die frage stellen gibt es Gott, warum glauben so viele Menschen an Gott? Und das allerwichtigste schaut euch um. Ihr wisst es vielleicht nicht aber es gibt Kirchen die abgehen, halt für jeden sein geschmack



Hallooooo Asfaloth.

Ich zitiere Nietzsche, um Dir deine anscheinende Engstirnigkeit und möchtegern-guter-Mensch-Art vor Augen zu halten. (Aber wahrscheinlich verstehst Du es eh nicht)



> Man soll das Christentum nicht schmücken und herausputzen: es hat einen Todkrieg gegen diesen höheren Typus Mensch gemacht, es hat alle Grundinstinkte dieses Typus in Bann getan, es hat aus diesen Instinkten das Böse, den Bösen herausdestilliert - der starke Mensch als der typisch Verwerfliche, der "verworfene Mensch". Das Christentum hat die Partei alles Schwachen, Niedrigen, Missratnen genommen, es hat ein Ideal aus dem Widerspruch gegen die Erhaltungsinstinkte des starken Lebens gemacht; es hat die Vernunft selbst der geistigstärksten Naturen verdorben, indem es die obersten Werte der Geistigkeit als sündhaft, als irreführend, als Versuchungen empfinden lehrte. Das jammervollste Beispiel - die Verderbnis Pascals, der an die Verderbnis seiner Vernunft durch die Erbsünde glaubte, während sie nur durch sein Christentum verdorben war! -



Und wie es Richard Dawkins perfekt sagte, um es Dir kurz und bündig zu sagen:

"Ich bin ein Gegner der Religion. Sie lehrt uns, damit zufrieden zu sein, dass wir die Welt nicht verstehen."

Das passt (Aus meiner Sicht) perfekt auf Dich und viele andere Leute.


----------



## Noxiel (25. Februar 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Relativ lachhaft sich für so nen Humbug extra hier anzumelden... Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass das Forum von fundamentalistisch christlichen Trollen (oder bloß smurfs?) unterwandert wird. *zu benji9 schielt*



Es braucht dann aber auch keine Agnostiker/Atheisten, mit einem entsprechend hohen Postcount, die in die selbe Kerbe der mangelnden Kommunikationsfähigkeiten schlagen. 

Oder in kurzen Worten: Meine Herren Befürworter und Kritiker, es ist mir herzlich gleich wer aus welchen Gründen warum weshalb und wieso an (k)einen Gott glaubt. Darum gehts hier im Thread nicht, ich erbitte mir also Funkdisziplin auf allen Kanälen.


----------



## Thront (25. Februar 2009)

frodo... du hast recht! es passiert mir immer wieder das ich die verwechsel.



ich glaub hier verschwinden posts..


----------



## Noxiel (25. Februar 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> frodo... du hast recht! es passiert mir immer wieder das ich die verwechsel.
> 
> 
> 
> ich glaub hier verschwinden posts..



Ich glaube zweierlei
1) Einige User lesen zwar, nehmen das geschriebene Wort aber nicht als solches zur Kenntnis
2) Sollte sich dieser Trend fortsetzen, gebe ich diesen Usern Zeit ihre unzureichenden Semantik Fähigkeiten, in Form einer Forenpause, aufzufrischen. 


P.S.: Sollte ich mich mit meinem Beitrag etwas weiter oben, etwa nicht klar ausgedrückt haben? Ich bitte das Spammen einzustellen, nicht in Diskussionen Pro/Contra Gott zu verfallen (den derer wurden schon genügend im Forum geführt) und sich themenbezogen oder garnicht zu äußern. Offtopic wird und wurde gelöscht.


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Februar 2009)

Naja, faste nicht wegen der Fastenzeit, die, wie ich denke, daher kommt, das es für Menschen leichter zu glauben ist, das man für Gott fastet, als weil man nix zu fressen hatt. Nichts destzotrotz "faste" ich, was aber von einer apetietlosigkeit meinerseits herrührt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ingerim (26. Februar 2009)

Atheist und auch als ich noch cnith aus der Kirche ausgetreten war war mir die Fastnezeit sonderlich latte wie hose


----------



## Vreen (26. Februar 2009)

da fehlt die auswahlmöglichkeit,
ess eh kein fleisch weil vegetarier


----------



## Thrawns (26. Februar 2009)

Ich esse nie Fleisch! Vegan-Power!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (26. Februar 2009)

40 Tage ohne Fleisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jeden Tag muss Fleisch auf den Tisch sonst wars kein guter Tag.


Nieder mit den Vegetarierm, die essen meinem Essen das Essen weg.


----------



## ZuluheadProject (26. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich bin christ aber glaube nichtmal an gott und werde auch wenn ich 18bin aus der Kirche austreten.



kannst schon mit 14. hab ich auch gemacht.

ich faste nich da,

ich nicht an Gott glaube.
ich nicht christlich bin und auch nicht vorhabe meine Kinder christlich oder sonst wie religiös zu erziehen.
.
.
.


----------



## Davatar (26. Februar 2009)

Diese Umfrage ist so leider nicht korrekt. Es müsste heissen "Ich bin Katholik und...xyz".



> Fastenzeit in protestantischen Kirchen
> Die Reformatoren stehen in der spätmittelalterlichen Tradition einer verinnerlichten Frömmigkeit: nicht die quantifizierbaren äußeren Akte, z. B. der Verzehr spezieller Fastenspeisen, seien wichtig, sondern die Gesinnung. In diesem Sinn äußert sich Luther:
> 
> „Ich will jetzt davon schweigen, dass manche so fasten, dass sie sich dennoch vollsaufen; dass manche so reichlich mit Fischen und anderen Speisen fasten, dass sie mit Fleisch, Eiern und Butter dem Fasten viel näher kämen … Wenn nun jemand fände, dass auf Fische hin sich mehr Mutwillen regte in seinem Fleisch als auf Eier und Fleisch hin, so soll er Fleisch und nicht Eier essen. Andererseits, wenn er fände, dass ihm vom Fasten der Kopf wüst und toll oder der Leib und der Magen verderbt würde …, so soll er das Fasten ganz gehen lassen und essen, schlafen, müßig gehen, so viel ihm zur Gesundheit nötig ist.“ (Sermon von den guten Werken) Deutlich wird aus diesem Zitat, dass Luther das Fasten als eine Art individuelles Trainingsprogramm versteht. Daher kann nicht das gleiche Verzichtsverhalten allen gleichermaßen empfohlen oder gar verordnet werden.
> ...



Insofern ist eine Fastenzeit in diesem Sinne nicht für alle Christen sinnig, sondern eher für Katholiken generell. Im Protestantentum sollte unterschieden werden, wobei generell die Fastenzeit eher als überflüssig betrachtet werden kann.


----------



## Zonalar (26. Februar 2009)

Im Mittelalter haben die Mönche in einer...Kathedrale(?) gefastet, oder? 
Tja... wer hat das Bier erfunden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fasten soll nicht heissen, dass du nix essen darfst, weil du ein böser Junge warst.

Oder seid ihr da anderer Meinung?


----------



## Hirsi325 (26. Februar 2009)

Von was sollte man sich denn ernähren wenns kein Fleisch gibt? Oo


----------



## Zonalar (26. Februar 2009)

Versuchs mit Brot, oder Spaggeti. Oder Jogurt..k Jogurt kannste nicht Tag für Tag essen...


----------



## Lisutari (26. Februar 2009)

Und außerdem; Warum soll ich für eine Religion 40 Tage kein felisch essn, in der das höchste amt das ich bekommen kann Putzfrau in ner Kirche ist? o.O


----------



## Thront (26. Februar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> P.S.: Sollte ich mich mit meinem Beitrag etwas weiter oben, etwa nicht klar ausgedrückt haben? Ich bitte das Spammen einzustellen, nicht in Diskussionen Pro/Contra Gott zu verfallen (den derer wurden schon genügend im Forum geführt) und sich themenbezogen oder garnicht zu äußern. Offtopic wird und wurde gelöscht.




okay:


natürlich faste ich. es ist der 26.02.09 - wer hat da schon noch geld für fleisch?? aber: montag gibts ja wieder zasta.


----------



## Davatar (26. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Und außerdem; Warum soll ich für eine Religion 40 Tage kein felisch essn, in der das höchste amt das ich bekommen kann Putzfrau in ner Kirche ist? o.O


Ähm...häh? Wie meinen?


----------



## Garthel (26. Februar 2009)

Auf irgendeinem Wisch steht das ich evangelisch bin, also thoretisch Alles 
mitmache was die Kirche möchte...praktisch sieht das natürlich anders aus.

Ich faste nicht, warum auch? Hab die ganzen Bräuche eh noch nicht so ganz
verstanden, so von wegen Mischung auf heidnischen Ritualen und christlichen
Ansichten, oder was glaubt ihr warum grad am 24.12. Weihnachten ist? *g*

Um nicht abzuschweifen...ich esse sehr gern Fleisch, doch wird meine Verlobte
mich zwingen am Karfreitag darauf zu verzichten. Ist ansich egal, gibt es
halt Fisch, wie die letzten zwei Jahre auch. Da stellt sich mir die Frage warum
Fisch wiederum erlaubt ist...irgendwie wird da ja auch ein Lebewesen gekillt
nur um uns satt zu machen, ich muss mich da mal informieren...


----------



## Vreen (26. Februar 2009)

Hirsi325 schrieb:


> Von was sollte man sich denn ernähren wenns kein Fleisch gibt? Oo




das ist doch völlig unmöglich!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Februar 2009)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Ich esse nie Fleisch! Vegan-Power!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bist du Straight Edge? ;p

Ich dachte eigentlich auch das die fastenden Christen Sonntags z. B. essen dürfen was sie wollen?! Naja hab ich keine Ahnung von.. ^^


----------



## Lisutari (26. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ähm...häh? Wie meinen?


Wie viele Priesterinnen kennst du? Bischöfinnen? Fals dus nochnicht bemerkt hast, frauen drüfen keine Kirchenämter bekleiden


----------



## Garthel (26. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wie viele Priesterinnen kennst du? Bischöfinnen? Fals dus nochnicht bemerkt hast, frauen drüfen keine Kirchenämter bekleiden



Ähm, kommt wieder auf die Richtung an...die Protestanten dürfen ja sogar heiraten, Kinder zeugen 
und es gibt die ein oder andere Pastorin in der Kirche...wenn ich irgendwann mal heirate wirds bei
mir auch so laufen, meine Kirchengemeinde wird von einer Frau geführt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


EDIT:
Wo ich grad weiter oben gelesen habe das der Brauch nur für die Katholiken zählt...ich muss das
meiner Verlobten unbedingt sagen, dann gibts am Karfreitag doch Fleisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Februar 2009)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Ich esse nie Fleisch! Vegan-Power!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich liebe dich =)

zum veganer hab ichs noch nich gebracht.


----------



## Aromat05 (26. Februar 2009)

Hirsi325 schrieb:


> Von was sollte man sich denn ernähren wenns kein Fleisch gibt? Oo


Wie wehr es mal mit Gemüse obst Teigwaren Brot etc man kann auch überleben wen man kein Fleisch ist!


----------



## Lisutari (26. Februar 2009)

Garthel schrieb:


> Ähm, kommt wieder auf die Richtung an...die Protestanten dürfen ja sogar heiraten, Kinder zeugen


Und was hat dasmit zu tun? Es geht nicht ums Zölibat



Garthel schrieb:


> Pastorin in der Kirche...



Na toll, das unterste amt..Juhu. Stell dir vor du arbeitest bei Apple und stehst an nem Empfangsschalter in nem iPod Store, das ist das selbe


----------



## Garthel (26. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Na toll, das unterste amt..Juhu. Stell dir vor du arbeitest bei Apple und stehst an nem Empfangsschalter in nem iPod Store, das ist das selbe



Ok, gehen wir etwas höher...Bischöfin Käßmann reicht dir?

Gut, sie hat sich 2007 scheiden lassen, aber das ist auch egal...
ein Hoch auf die Protestanten, wir dürfen mehr wie "richtige" Christen.


---Nicht falsch verstehen...nur nen kleiner Seitenhieb an die armen Katholiken---


----------



## Davatar (26. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Wie viele Priesterinnen kennst du? Bischöfinnen? Fals dus nochnicht bemerkt hast, frauen drüfen keine Kirchenämter bekleiden


*hust* das betrifft definitiv nur Katholiken.
Extra für Dich rausgesucht vom Reformierten Weltbund:
Exekutivausschuss



> [2004-2011]
> 
> Präsident
> Pfr. Dr. Clifton Kirkpatrick, Presbyterianische Kirche (USA)
> ...



Ok derzeitiger Präsident ist männlich, ansonsten sind doch recht ansehnlich viele Frauen in der Liste, dürfte grob geschätzt etwa 50% bedeuten, darunter 4 Vize-Präsidentinnen...

Hier noch ein Zitat:


> Nach katholischer (und orthodoxer) Überzeugung erhallten die Geistlichen im Weihe-Sakrament (lateinisch Ordo, deutsch meist it "Priesterweihe" übersetzt) von Gott für immer ein besondere Prägung. Die Weihe bevollmächtigt sie zu einem Dienst, der sich von den Aufgaben und Diensten der übrigen Getauften wesentlich unterscheidet. Nach katholischer (und orthodoxer) Überzeugung kann diese Weihe nur von Bischöfen, die auch ihrerseits wieder von Bischöfen geweiht worden sind, gültig weitergeben werden. Diese "Weihekette" lebendiger Zeugen reicht bis zu den von Jesus erwählten Aposteln zurück. Die Bischöfe vollziehen ihr Amt als Nachfolger der Apostel (apostolische Sukzession).
> Die Evangelische Kirche lehnt diese "sakrale" Sicht des geistlichen Amtes ab. Sie sieht im Amt des Hirten keine Weihe, sondern "nur" eine (allerdings von Gott gewollte) Funktion, die die Gemeinde jemandem übertragen kann. Allen alten (vorreformatorischen) Kirchen ist das "zu wenig", ihnen fällt es daher schwer, das geistliche Amt der Protestanten voll anzuerkennen.



Daher wie gesagt: man sollte immer unterscheiden.
Europäer sind ja auch Europäer dennoch würde ich nicht behaupten dass Franzosen und Italiener vom gleichen Volk stammen...


----------



## Zonalar (26. Februar 2009)

Was man alles anstatt Fleisch essen kann... Morgens Apfel, Banane Jogurt, oder Müsli(und alle Abwanderungen...).
Mittags oder zu Abend gibt es Nudeln, Spaghetti, Pizza(kannste ja auch Ananas drauf tun anstatt Salami und Schinken) und Gemüse wie gekochte Karotten, Kartoffeln,Kartoffelstock ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und Salat und Fisch uws.

Und sonst schau dir mal nen Kochbuch an^^dort gibt es genug Gerichte.


----------



## Error2000 (26. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Was man alles anstatt Fleisch essen kann... Morgens Apfel, Banane Jogurt, oder Müsli(und alle Abwanderungen...).
> Mittags oder zu Abend gibt es Nudeln, Spaghetti, Pizza(kannste ja auch Ananas drauf tun anstatt Salami und Schinken) und Gemüse wie gekochte Karotten, Kartoffeln,Kartoffelstock (
> 
> 
> ...




Schon allein von der Vorstellung bekomm ich Appetit auf FLEISCH! ^^


----------



## Thrawns (27. Februar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Bist du Straight Edge? ;p


Nö.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (27. Februar 2009)

Error2000 schrieb:


> die 40-tägige Fastenzeit bis Ostern beginnt, in der man ja kein Fleisch essen soll



Zum Glück bin ich Atheist.


----------



## Naarg (27. Februar 2009)

Bin Katholik, wenn ich auch nicht direkt an die katholische Auslegung des Glaubens Glaube, so ist dennoch das Christentum an sich was schönes.





Noxiel schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, wie kann der Glaube an keinen Gott cooler sein, als der Glaube an ihn? Als ob es da eine Wertigkeit gäbe....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Am Mittwoch lief Dogma im TV 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hast du das daher?^^

Persöhnlich werde ich aus Solidarität zu den Muslimen von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang nix Essen. (Will ich mal ausprobieren) Nix Trinken werde ich nicht, das wäre mir zu krass. Bisher muss ich sagen, es ist garnicht so hart wie man es sich vorstellt...


----------



## Davatar (27. Februar 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Nix Trinken werde ich nicht, das wäre mir zu krass. Bisher muss ich sagen, es ist garnicht so hart wie man es sich vorstellt...


Fang Dir mal ne richtige ordentliche Magendarmgrippe ein, da isst Du über mehrere Tage hin weg nichts sondern trinkst nur was ^^
Ausserdem wenn Du Fruchtsäfte trinkst kannst Du auch so ohne Probleme ein paar Tage weg auskommen ohne dass Hunger aufkommt oder Du müde wirst, etc


----------



## Naarg (27. Februar 2009)

Ich Esse ja noch was, so ein Nahrungsmittelmangel stellt sich bei mir wahrscheinlich garnicht ein.


----------



## Lisutari (27. Februar 2009)

Danke, Dvatar, ich dachte nicht das sie schon so weit sind.
Trozdem machen die vlt 0,5% der Thelohischen Ämter aus


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Februar 2009)

Ich bin Christ ( ich tu zumindestens net so, als ob ich keiner wäre ) aber mir is der Brauch schnuppe ( wie kann man nur freiwillig 40 Tage Vegetarier werden  ~_~ ) 
mfg


----------



## Asoriel (27. Februar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich bin Christ (röm.-kath.), glaube an Gott und halte mich nicht an den Brauch.
> 
> Davon abgesehen, wie kann der Glaube an keinen Gott cooler sein, als der Glaube an ihn? Als ob es da eine Wertigkeit gäbe....
> 
> ...



genau so ist es bei mir auch, mit der Ausnahme, dass ich evangelisch bin.


----------



## Davatar (27. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Danke, Dvatar, ich dachte nicht das sie schon so weit sind.
> Trozdem machen die vlt 0,5% der Thelohischen Ämter aus


Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich Deine Aussage richtig verstanden habe...
Das da oben ist der Rat vom Reformierten Weltbund, quasi das oberste Verwaltungsorgan. Der Reformierte Weltbund ist ein Zusammenschluss 215 Mitgliedskirchen in 106 Ländern. Wenn man von reformierten Leuten spricht spricht man von genau den Leuten, die einer dieser 215 Mitgliedskirchen angehört. Das sind immerhin 75 Millionen Menschen weltweit. Ja gut, bei 6.9 Milliarden Menschen auf der Erde ist das grad mal ein Bisschen mehr als 1% der Leute die evangelisch sind. So gesehen sind das schon recht wenig Leute auf der Welt, da hast Du recht das war ja auch nur ein Beispiel. Allerdings haben die christlichen Gruppierungen die sich als Protestanten verstehen alle ähnliche Strukturen und das sind immerhin dann doch 800 Millionen Menschen. Nun darfst Du selbst ausrechnen wiviele Amtsinhaber darunter sind, bzw welchen Prozentanteil das ausmacht.
Im Gegensatz dazu gibts rund 1.1 Milliarden Katholiken. Bei ihnen sind die Frauen in höheren Ämtern nicht wirklich vertreten.
Ich könnte noch weit ausholen und mit Zahlen um mich schmeissen, Fakt ist nachwievor: es muss von Fall zu Fall unterschieden werden. Die Gleichberechtigungsfrage sollte man nicht gleichzeitig mit dem Glauben stellen, es ist eher eine Art persönliche Einstellung kombiniert mit Gewohnheit und Tradition eines Landes, bzw einer Region.


----------



## Nepocatneza (17. März 2009)

In der Fastenzeit kann man alles fasten. Hier eine Quelle  http://www.fastenzeit.de/auctores/scs/imc/...0f3b5e8cX4678#6 ihr findes es unter Punkt 5 und 6. Ich zum Beispiel faste bei WoW. Ich nutze die Zeit um mal einmal im Jahr für längere Zeit hiervon weg zu kommen. Ihr glaubt gar nich was man alles machen kann wenn man nich den ganzen Tag am Rechner sitzt so wie ich. Ich muss aber auch gestehen, dass es mir verdammt schwer fällt WoW zu fasten. Es ist nunmal mein Lieblingsspiel. Mein bester Kumpel fastet zb. Schokolade. Aber so kann man mal in der Zeit nachdenken wie man in Zukunft besser mit den Verlockungen umgehen kann. Ok das war meine Meinung

Grüß  Nepocatneza


----------



## Melih (17. März 2009)

Ich bin kein Christ


----------



## neo1986 (17. März 2009)

Xondor schrieb:


> Wieso mit 18? Hab das schon früher gemacht. Oder erlauben es deine Eltern nicht?^^


Jop die denken das ich es bereuen würde.


----------



## Nepocatneza (18. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Jop die denken das ich es bereuen würde.



du hast ab 14 Jahren freie Glaubenswahl. Da kann dir keiner rein reden.


----------



## Niranda (18. März 2009)

Fasten, weil ich Christ?
Nö, ich bin garnix (wie heißen die noch?)

Fasten, weil ich zu dick bin?
Nö - werd iwie nich dick o_o
Ändert aber nix daran, dass ich mich trotzdem zu dick finde^^

Nira =)


----------



## LordofDemons (18. März 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Fasten, weil ich Christ?
> Nö, ich bin garnix (wie heißen die noch?)
> 
> Fasten, weil ich zu dick bin?
> ...


Nihilisten


----------



## Klunker (18. März 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Fasten, weil ich Christ?
> Nö, ich bin garnix (wie heißen die noch?)
> 
> Fasten, weil ich zu dick bin?
> ...



Die nennen sich Atheisten^^
Guter Stoffwechsel ;D
Typisch Frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin aber auch Atheist, wenn man das dann behaupten darf =)


----------



## Alion (18. März 2009)

Ich bin zwar Christlich Katholisch, zumindest auf dem Papier (danke lieber Eltern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Der ganze Verein ist mich allerdings Jacke wie Hose. Überlege mir im Moment auch ob ich austrete da mir das Geschwafel vom Papst dermassen auf die Nerven geht.
Mir würde zwar etwas fasten ganz gut tun aber ich halte mich nicht daran.
Zukunft für solche Bräuche? Wieso eigentlich nicht. Ich denke ein wenig Fasten würde in unserer Zeit jedem mal gut tun.


----------



## Niranda (18. März 2009)

ach der Papst...
bei demfehlen doch nur die hörner auf dem Kopf dann sieht er glatt aus wie der Teufel XD

Sagt den Afrikanern, das Kondome vor AIDS nicht schützen...

Das ist so als wenn ich Leuten sag:
Springt rein, diese lustige Salzsäure bringt euch nicht um - bestimmt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nira xD


----------



## Scharamo (18. März 2009)

Glaube nicht an Gott = kein Christ.


----------



## Niranda (18. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vibria (18. März 2009)

Ich bin schon lang aus der Kirche ausgetreten und seit dem konfessionslos. Ich kann damit nicht wirklich viel anfangen. Außer mich zu ärgern und aufzuregen. (Thema AIDS z.B.)
Als Heidenkind muss ich demnach auch keine Rücksicht auf die Fastenzeit nehmen. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass mein Seelenheil dadurch verbessert wird. Und gesund wär es für mich sicher auch nicht. Ich bin schon zu leicht. O_o

Das Bild da oben (der gehörnte Papst) gefällt mir übrigens sehr gut. xD


----------



## Hirsi325 (18. März 2009)

ich glaube nicht an Gott oder an irgendwelche religiösen Personen. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich hab jetz mal ausprobiert wie es ist kein Fleisch zu essen, die letzten 5 bis 6 Wochen habe ich kein Fleisch gegessen, ich fühl mich weder besser noch schlechter, nur gesünder^^

MFG


----------



## Alion (18. März 2009)

@Niranda: haha wie geil. Obwohl er in meinen Augen viel mehr wie Imperator Palpatine aus Star Wars aussieht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mich hier viel mehr intressiert. Wer verzichtet in dieser Fastenzeit auf Moderne Medien?
Da fallen auch unsere Geliebten Off und Onlinerollenspiele drunter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Link zur News: Moderne Medien in der Fastenzeit


----------



## Niranda (18. März 2009)

was ich viel interessanter finde:

Die Seele an sich...
ich kann mir iwie garnicht vorstellen, dass chemische Reaktionen, elektrische Impulse oder was auch immer unser komplexes Verhalten, Freude, Trauer, Gefühle allgemein... kurz Seele bilden.
Wieso verhalten sich Menschen unterschiedlich?

Im Grunde beschreiben viele den PC als Hirn - mag auch richtig sein.
Eine Frage - zwei Entscheidungen: 1(ein/ja) oder 0(aus/nein)

Beispiel:
Eine Maschine und ein Mensch gehen den selben weg nach Hause.
Unterwegs kommt eine Gabelung, an der sie sich entscheiden müssen, wolang sie gehen.
Sie gehen das erste mal diese Gabelung entlang.
Beide Wege der Gabelung führen zum Ziel.
Der eine weg über eine offene Landschaft, wo man gefahr läuft von raubtieren angefallen zu werden.
Der andere Weg durch einen Wald, in dem man sich verirren kann.

Was macht der Mensch?
Was macht die Maschine?

Beide Rechnen, gehen die Wahrscheinlichkeiten durch.
Der Mensch ist aber nicht so wie eine Maschine, er kann nicht so tiefgründig arbeiten und geht einfach los.
Die Maschine rechnet und rechnet bis schließlich ein festes ergebnis steht, wolang sie geht.

Da beide die beiden Wege nicht kennen, wird die Maschine nicht losgehen, da sie auf kein Ergebnis kommt.
Der Mensch geht los - auf gut glück.

Warum? Das versteh ich iwie nicht.
Da muss iwas sein...


----------



## Assari (18. März 2009)

Ich bin Christ, halte mich aber nicht an diesen "Brauch"!

eindeutig!


----------

